# I am leaving the danish state church



## PresbyDane (Aug 3, 2009)

I have for some time now, tried to avoid listening to my consience and have now come to an end.

I must leave the state church, since it is no such thing (church).

I am frightfull and sad for several reasons:

1: It is the church I have always been a member of since my conversion

2: Fellowship (preacing, teaching and worship) and disciplin is important, and eventhough the state church did not have the latter there was the first and I do not know where to go when I leave.

3: And last but not least, my non-membership of a church will atomatically disqualify me from being on this board, as written in the board rules.

But I must go were The Holy spirit, my consience - strengeth in the Word of God will have me go.

Your Brother in Christ
Martin Marsh


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 3, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I have for some time now, tried to avoid listening to my consience and have now come to an end.
> 
> I must leave the state church, since it is no such thing (church).
> 
> ...



Praying for you Martin!


----------



## Herald (Aug 3, 2009)

Martin,

My advice to you is not to resign as a member of your current church until you find another church to covenant with. The board will have no problem if you are actively seeking for a more Reformed friendly church. In other words, go ahead and start searching for a new church, but maintain your formal membership in your current church in the meantime.

Blessings!

Bill


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 3, 2009)

Not everyone on this board is a member of a church some are still looking for a church. I think you have good reasons for leaving your church but if you decide to leave here too we all will miss you and Line. Blessings on your journey.


----------



## dr_parsley (Aug 3, 2009)

Have you been unable to find a new church before you leave? What are the options now?


----------



## Hungus (Aug 3, 2009)

I will pray for you in this transition. Doubly so because I understand it so well. I will be in a similar transition once I formally petition for membership at the church I am attending currently as I am switching denominations from SBC to PCA. I am not a moderator or one with authority here, my impression is that the board wants to 1) uphold the Biblical command to be a part of the church visible and in fellowship with other believers and 2) see that its people are under Biblical authority be in elders, congregations, sessions presbyteries etc.

Of course since my old church is baptist I may well be on her membership rolls into the next century.


----------



## PresbyDane (Aug 3, 2009)

dr_parsley said:


> Have you been unable to find a new church before you leave? What are the options now?



Well as of right now there are not that many options, I was at the Washer conference a couple of weeks ago and talked to my baptist brothers there and they said comming to their church would make no difference to my current situation.
The rest here are JW, Mormons and Pentacostals and Catholics, so I am all out of options.

The group that hosted the Washer conference, who I meet with regularly are beginning to work at a church plant that will be overseen by Paul Washer.

As Denmark held the "international outgames" (gay olympics) in Copenhagen a week ago or there about, some of the local priest in hiarichy just under the bishops, which are the hightest Church office in Denmark, desided to bless the homosexuals with the blessing of the Church.
And it was the main event in the Media, both the blessing and the olympics in general.

I have always stated that when the church made a ritual blessing of homosexuals to go in the book of liturgi then I would leave, this they have not done, but this is just as bad and the ritual will come very soon, I have no freedom to stay in such a orginasation.

I will ofcourse seek for a new church with all my might, and very possibly I will have to help build/plant one, with my brothers if I want a place to call church.


----------



## Tim (Aug 3, 2009)

May the Lord guide you, Martin. I know it is difficult.


----------



## William Price (Aug 3, 2009)

Bless you for your stand and your decision to follow after the will of God.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 3, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I was at the Washer conference a couple of weeks ago and talked to my baptist brothers there and they said comming to their church would make no difference to my current situation.



I don't understand your statement...why would it not make a different to your current situation?


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 3, 2009)

That's wonderful that you and others are planting a new church! Will it be Baptist? Anyway, this to me sounds like you're seeking a new church. It just needs to be official which sounds like it will be if Washer will be overseeing it. This very good news for the Danish people! My prayers are with you in building it from the ground up. Be encouraged though as my church is very small yet strong in the Lord!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is a video from the International Mission Board of the Southern Baptist Convention:

International Mission Board :: Downloads

You might find this helpful. Perhaps there would be a way to contact the pastor in this video.


----------



## jogri17 (Aug 3, 2009)

I do think its important to be a member of a local church even if its far from the Reformed ideal. If I lived where you were, personally, I would rather be a member of an orthodox pentecostal church where dicipline is done than to go very long without being under the care of a good local church (in case you can't tell I have been listening to lots of 9 marks now!)


----------



## Ivan (Aug 3, 2009)

Networking opportunities might be found here:

France, Belgium, and Netherlands


----------



## dr_parsley (Aug 3, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> dr_parsley said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been unable to find a new church before you leave? What are the options now?
> ...



:shudder: To receive a blessing these days you don't have to be a son, you just have to be gay; I wouldn't stay in that church. Unless they were obeying the Lord by blessing their enemies? 



> I will of course seek for a new church with all my might, and very possibly I will have to help build/plant one, with my brothers if I want a place to call church.



That will be an adventure! I'll pray for grace all round, as the most needful resource.


----------



## PresbyDane (Aug 3, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> > I was at the Washer conference a couple of weeks ago and talked to my baptist brothers there and they said comming to their church would make no difference to my current situation.
> ...



That is to say, they are of the opinion that the baptist church they are a member of, has many of the same problems as the state church, so it would not make a big difference to go there.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Aug 3, 2009)

Praying for you Martin.


----------



## ExGentibus (Aug 3, 2009)

Martin, I am praying for you and your family. I totally understand your situation as I was without a church until a few months ago. However, the PB admins were very kind and accepted me on this board because they understand the difficult context I live in. Europe has become a spiritually desolate land (thanks a lot mr. Schleiermacher and mr. Barth!).

But I also want to encourage you not to despair and to remember that our Lord promised He would take care of His flock: last March in my town I found a Baptist church that is much in line with MacArthur. Attending this church and having fellowship with brethren in Christ has been a real blessing. Hopefully, the Lord will provide the means to help Paul Washer plant a church in your area.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 3, 2009)

Martin, I'll be praying for you - and for your nation and her people. Perhaps the Lord is leading you to begin a work, or to join the work that Heart Cry is starting. 

Hang in there, brother.


----------



## A.J. (Aug 3, 2009)

Praying for you and your family, Martin. 

There are Reformed believers from the Presbyterian Church in America (PCA) who are involved in church planting in Germany (which is beside your country). One of them, Mr. Sebastian Heck, is a member of the Puritan Board. You might want to contact them here: Reformation2Germany.


----------



## Knoxienne (Aug 3, 2009)

Praying for you, Martyn and your family and little flock - and as Lawrence said, for Denmark and her people. God preserves His people - no matter how small the numbers. He preserves and adds according to His perfect will! Be steadfast and strengthened by the promises in God's unchanging, perfect word.


----------



## Theognome (Aug 3, 2009)

Perhaps it's time to found a reformed mission work in Denmark... Any takers?

Theognome


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Berean (Aug 3, 2009)

Praying for you and your family and your fellow Danish believers, Martin.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Aug 3, 2009)

Martin: If no faithful Reformed church exists in Denmark, is it possible for you to join one in another country- the Netherlands? Scotland? Germany? Travel to worship with them as often as possible, at least a couple times a year, perhaps at communion time; maintain worship in your home on the intervening Lord's Days; pray for and invite other Reformed minded folk to meet with you until you have a nucleus from which to start a congregation, perhaps under the auspices of the denomination with which you've affiliated? My congregation in Boise actually has an English couple in London who are members. They own property here and are her a couple times each year for a month or so at a time. They are accountable to our elders, maintain regular contact, and may move here in the future. If they should find a faithful church they could join there, we’d encourage them to do so.

I certainly hope an exception is made for your continued participation on this board. Now, more than ever you need the fellowship of brothers and sisters here.


----------



## lynnie (Aug 3, 2009)

_I certainly hope an exception is made for your continued participation on this board._



It sounds like Martin might qualify as a missionary to an area lacking an established church.


----------



## charliejunfan (Aug 3, 2009)

Praying


----------



## Ivan (Aug 3, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Re4mdant said:
> ...



I see. I know that the Baptist Union of Denmark is BWA and WCC. But there has to be a Southern Baptist missionary near by, if not in Denmark than in a neighboring country. Southern Baptists are not part of the BWA or the WCC.


----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 3, 2009)

Martin, many of us have transitioned from one church to another. Generally you remain a member of the one you are leaving until you join a new one. It takes time to find another church sometimes, so I am sure the PB will understand your situation. The church plant sounds very exciting and a wonderful opportunity for you to help with!


----------



## VilnaGaon (Aug 4, 2009)

You are doing the right thing Brother Martin, leaving an organisation like that. Seek God diligently with all your might for a new Church and He will guide you. Trust in His providence and He will sustain you. He that keepeth Israel neither slumbers nor sleeps (Ps 121:4). I know this from experience as I have been in a similiar situation before. I will be keeping you and your family in my prayers.
BTW I don't think you should leave this board in the mean time as the fellowship here would do you good.


----------



## Archlute (Aug 4, 2009)

He's not really leaving a church prematurely, nor is he actually remaining in one if he decides not to leave. In case some have forgotten the WCF does in fact state that there exist gatherings that are not churches at all, but rather synagogues of satan.


----------



## LeeJUk (Aug 4, 2009)

Reamdant, 

are you leaving your local church because the denomination is corrupt? or you leaving because your local church is corrupt?

If the denomination is apostate but the actual church you attend is fine, I don't think it's wrong that you go there.


----------



## PresbyDane (Aug 5, 2009)

LeeJUk said:


> Reamdant,
> 
> are you leaving your local church because the denomination is corrupt? or you leaving because your local church is corrupt?
> 
> If the denomination is apostate but the actual church you attend is fine, I don't think it's wrong that you go there.




Both are not good, I could move to a church(building) further away, there might be a good priest somewhere.
But both the denomination and my local church is corrupt, my local "priest" is a woman.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Aug 5, 2009)

Not only will I pray for you Martin, but I am also praying for the church you are leaving.

Again, we see the church (those called by our Lord's name) needing to turn from wicked ways.


----------



## Sebastian Heck (Sep 8, 2009)

Where in Denmark are you, Martin?


----------



## PresbyDane (Sep 8, 2009)

Near a town called Skive


----------



## Sebastian Heck (Sep 8, 2009)

Martin, ever heard of Den reformerte Menighed Is that liberal?
What do you do? Are you in the ministry at all?


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 8, 2009)

Remembering you in prayer as you seek another fellowship, Martin.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 8, 2009)

Let's plant a church. I feel called to missions in europe, but I can't get anyone to send me.


----------



## PresbyDane (Sep 8, 2009)

Sebastian Heck said:


> Martin, ever heard of Den reformerte Menighed Is that liberal?
> What do you do? Are you in the ministry at all?



I think that is the one with a woman namede Sabine as their pastor


----------



## the particular baptist (Sep 11, 2009)

Martin, is this the conference you were at ? [ame="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=61220887"]Paul Washer taler i Randers 2009 Video by Rene Vester - MySpace [email protected]@[email protected]@http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@services/media/[email protected]@[email protected]@aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@61220887[/ame]


----------



## PresbyDane (Sep 11, 2009)

That was the public meeting.
That was just for that night.

We where about 20-30 people that spend 3 days at a school aswell.

But yes, that was part of the conference, the rest was better than this though,


----------

